

Visual Studio 2012 Update 2 - Out Now - rodriguezcommaj
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=38188

======
to3m
I didn't get any joy from the link on that page, so here's what appears to be
the list of what's in this update. Might save people 5 seconds:
<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2797912?wa=wsignin1.0>

~~~
facorreia
Also the blog post by the Visual Studio Engineering Team:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2013/04/04/visu...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2013/04/04/visual-
studio-2012-update-2-is-here.aspx)

